# Funk-Headset/Kopfhörer mit 5.1 Surround Sound



## Raizor (24. Oktober 2009)

*Funk-Headset/Kopfhörer mit 5.1 Surround Sound*

Hi, 

ich bin auf der suche nach einem Headset für den PC. erschließt sich ja aus dem thread-titel. wie auch immer, es sollte kabellos sein, weil ich 2 Zimmer habe und mein PC nur in einem steht. Und weil ich meine musik nicht zu laut aufdrehen darf (ellis meckern), soll ich immer kopfhörer aufsetzen.
ich höre oft und gern bassintensive musik, daher sollte das headset einen guten bass liefern. aber nicht übertrieben. ich habe leider keine ahnung von irwelchen frequenzbereichen etc. und ich höre lange musik, d.h. es sollte schon ein wenig tragecomfort besitzen. aber da bin ich nicht so anspruchsvoll. ich bin schon vieles gewohnt.
Da ich auch gerne mal zocke, oder eine DVD auf dem pc gugge, fände ich surround sound echt cool. es ist jz nicht soooo zwingend, aber wär halt cool.
so, was wäre noch wichtig... keine ahnung. wenn noch was wichtig is, dann bescheid geben.
Der preis sollte maximal um die 100euro liegen. Anschluss am besten über usb mit externen Soundkarte (inklusive 5.1-dekoder). 

Wär cool, wenn mir jmd helfen kann 

greetz
Raizor


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Funk-Headset/Kopfhörer mit 5.1 Surround Sound*

Ich glaub für das, was du suchst, kommt für dich nur Sennheiser in Frage. Schau dich mal auf der Webseite um, aber ich glaube für deine Anforderungen werden um die 150 € verlangt. Außerdem sollteste wissen, dass beim Rumlaufen vom Zimmer zu Zimmer Signalstörungen geben kann.
Ansonsten schau dich mal auf der Webseite von ACR rum. Das ist ein Laden für Soundanlagen im Auto (habe meine Erfahrungen gemacht), die bieten vllt sowas auch an.


----------



## Raizor (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Funk-Headset/Kopfhörer mit 5.1 Surround Sound*

danke für den tipp. bei acr hab ich nix gefunden, bei sennheiser aber diesen hier: Sennheiser Worldwide - RS 130

Der hat aber nur virtuellen Surround Sound. Is nicht weiter schlimm. Kostet um die hundert euro, also im Limit. Hat schon jemand erfahreung mit dem RS 130 gemacht? Kann man den empfehlen? Oder gibt es bessere/ähnlich gute zu ähnlichen preisen?

EDIT: hab jz noch folgende Geräte gefunden. zum einen der "Beyerdynamic RSX 700" und der "AKG Hearo 787". Was sagt ihr zu denen? Diese beiden haben digitale Übertragung, im Gegensatz zum Sennheiser. Ich hab kein Plan was das bedeutet. Ist das besser?


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Funk-Headset/Kopfhörer mit 5.1 Surround Sound*

Also, der Sennheiser sieht schon an sich sehr böse aus. Ich habe mit den 3 Marken an sich nicht viel persönlich gehabt, aber Sennheiser wird gelobt. Außerdem kannste auch den Hersteller "Bose" nachgucken, was er hat.

ACR hat online wenig Auswahl, wenn du einen Händler bei dir in der Nähe hast, dann geh mal hin. Vertrau mir, die haben richtig Ahnung und sie können dir sehr sehr viel anbieten. Was die Webseite zeigt, ist nicht mal 1/1000 von dem, was die haben.


----------



## Raizor (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Funk-Headset/Kopfhörer mit 5.1 Surround Sound*

is das böse jz positiv? was hat es nun mit der analogen/digitalen übertragung auf sich?
bose sprengt mein budget. ich hab auf der homepage nur 2 kabellose gesehen.... um die 350€... 
und ich hab einen acr-händler bei mir hier in dresden (allerdings am anderen ende der stadt, daher die frage ob sichs lohnt), doch auf deren website steht, dass sich alle artikel im onlineshop befinden, der durchaus sehr umfangreich is. wo muss ich denn da guggen? bei car-hifi? oder wo?


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Funk-Headset/Kopfhörer mit 5.1 Surround Sound*

Also, böse ist natürlich auf positiv bezogen gemeint. Du muss das so sehen, Bose ist neben Harman/Kardon sehr gefragt und wird in den aktuellen Autos verbaut, daher ist der Hype groß und die Preise auch. Natürlich ist Bose sehr hochwertig und bietet guten Sound.

ACR hat mir z.B. mal angeboten, als ich in meine Auto eine DVD Player einbauen wollte, also so ein Klappteil mit 14 Zoll Diagonale, war meine Frage, ob ich Musik hören kann, während die hintere Reihe in Ruhe einen Film guckt, da meint der Typ, dass es Infrarot Kopfhörer gibt, die das ermöglichen. Ich dachte dann auch halt, dass sie dir etwas ähnliches anbieten können


----------



## Raizor (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Funk-Headset/Kopfhörer mit 5.1 Surround Sound*

aber infrarot is dann wieder eine frage der reichweite, oder? was hat es denn nun mit der digitalen bzw analogen übertragung auf sich?
Und wenn die mir bei ACR auch ein BOSE-Kopfhörer verkaufen wollen, dann hat sich das preislich schon erledigt. Wie gesagt, Budget liegt bei 100euro maximal (inklusive toleranz von +\-15€..oder so). So hochwertig muss der Sound nun echt nicht sein. 

Dann nochma ne frage zu dem sennheiser: ist in der Sendestation ne soundkarte mit drin? Weil ich hab momentan eine für-1€-bei-ebay-gekaufte-5.1SurroundSound-China-Karte als Soundkarte mit einem C-Media Soundchip. Die is jz nicht soo der bringer.

EDIT: hab jz nochma wegen der übertragung geguggt, und folgendes gefunden:
_[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Die digitale kabellose Übertragung bietet nicht nur einen gleichmäßigeren Empfang und eine bessere Audio-Qualität als die analoge UKW-Übertragung, sondern verbraucht auch weniger Energie.[/FONT]_
Stimmt das?


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Funk-Headset/Kopfhörer mit 5.1 Surround Sound*

Soweit ich aus den technischen Details rauslesen kann, hat die Station keine Soundkarte, sondern das ist einfach straight ein Headset, der wireless Musik übertragen kann.

Was Digital/Analog angeht, kann ich dir nur soweit helfen, dass die meisten Boxen, die du über 3 Stecker (schwarz, orange, grün) verbindest, sind analog. Die digitale Übertragung ist um einiges besser, ist aber nicht so stark verbreitet, weil die meisten eh zum analogen greifen, allein schon wegen der Kosten. Die Kosten entstehen vor allem wegen der teuren Kondensatoren, die verbaut werden.

Bose hat glaub ich auch Kopfhörer unter der 100 € Marke


----------



## Raizor (28. November 2009)

*AW: Funk-Headset/Kopfhörer mit 5.1 Surround Sound*

so, ich bins nochmal. ich hab immer noch nix gefunden, und weihanchten rückt immer näher.
ich habe mich jz von dem "kabellos" ein bisschen lösgelöst (was für ein wortspiel^^). es ist also nicht sooo wichtig. jz habe ich ne andere idee: und zwar suche ich jz kopfhörer (kann auch headset sein), welches 2 anschlüsse hat: klinke und usb. weil dann könnte ich nämlich am pc musik hören (über usb, ohne erst anlage abzustöpseln und headset reinstöpseln, hab nämlich vorne kein klinkenanschluss) und die kopfhörer auch über klinke beim mp4-player nutzen.
preisbereich bleibt der gleiche. anforderungen in sachen bass, komfort u so auch. 
Gibts sowas überhaupt? also mit 2 anschlüssen? am besten am usb-anschluss ne externe soundkarte für virtuellen 5.1 sound?! Alternativ würde ich wieder ein kabelloses suchen, bei dem ich über usb die station anschließe, die am besten noch 5.1 unterstützt.
Helft mir bitte 

EDIT: nochmal ne frage zu dem sennheiser rs 130. ich seh da ni durch. der kopfhörer ist kabellos. da steht aber irwas von 3,5mm-klinke?! und wie wird die station angeschlossen? cinch? usb? klinke?

Daraus ergibt sich grad spontan noch ne frage: gibt es eine möglichkeit, bei meiner 5.1 soundkarte anlage und kopfhöer gleichzeitig anzuschließen? die karte hat 6 (oder nur 5????) anschlüsse davon 3 audioausgänge (front, rear und sub/center). ich hab wie gesagt kein klinkenanschluss an der pc-front. und hinterkrabbeln und umstecken find ich dumm. kann ich alternativ auch die onboard-soundkarte wieder aktivieren und dort das headset/kopfhörer anschließen?


----------



## Raizor (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Funk-Headset/Kopfhörer mit 5.1 Surround Sound*

kann mir keiner helfen? ich finde nix!!! bitte gebt mir kauftipps, empfehlungen oder erfahrungsberichte! 

Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## ThoXeN (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Funk-Headset/Kopfhörer mit 5.1 Surround Sound*

ach sehr gut brauch ich ja ger keinen neuen Fred auf machen ich bin gerade auch auf der suche...allerdings erzwingent mit mikrofon....
ich fand bis jetzt diese 2 kandidaten (ich such seit 10min)

Plantronics .Audio 995 Bluetooth Headset: PC-Headset Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

und

Logitech ClearChat PC kabelloser Stereo Kopfhörer mit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör



hat einer ehrfahrung 

gruß


----------



## Raizor (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Funk-Headset/Kopfhörer mit 5.1 Surround Sound*

naja.. die sehen optisch ja recht schlicht aus. und wie ich beim überfliegen grad gelesen habe, sind die nicht so gut für musik geeignet. eher für chat und so?! und die erste marke sagt mir nix^^ ich bin zwar kein markenfetischist, aber ich bevorzugen ne renomierte marke. logitech is ja noch akzeptabel, aber die meinungen bei amazon sagen, dass es eher ein Voicechat-hs is.
ICH SUCHE EIN HEADSET FÜR MUSIK!!!!! WIRELESS (nicht unununbedingt..... wär aba cool)! SURROUND-SOUND! GUTER BASS! BITTE HELFT MIR/UNS!


----------



## ThoXeN (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Funk-Headset/Kopfhörer mit 5.1 Surround Sound*

plantronics sind eigentlich ziemlich bekannt...
unter anderem auch HAUPTSPONSOR hier = Northern LAN Convention - LAN-Party in der Holstenhalle Neumünster bei Hamburg -


----------



## ThoXeN (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Funk-Headset/Kopfhörer mit 5.1 Surround Sound*

und hast schon kopfhörer gefunden, mein vater will auf einmal auch welche haben 

ich meine sennheiser ist da schon richtig oder?


----------



## Raizor (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Funk-Headset/Kopfhörer mit 5.1 Surround Sound*

ich überlege momentan bezüglich des "sennheiser rs 130". Das ist der einzig preis"günstige", gut ausgestattete funkkopfhörer den ich gefunden hab. aba ich kann nix empfehlen, hab ihn nicht getestet. aba testberichte, die ich gelesen hab, sahen überwiegend gut aus


----------



## ThoXeN (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Funk-Headset/Kopfhörer mit 5.1 Surround Sound*

so ein rs 170 oder rs 180 wär auch cool, aber ich finde nirgens preise ..


----------



## Raizor (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Funk-Headset/Kopfhörer mit 5.1 Surround Sound*

ich glaube die gibts noch nich. zumindest nicht auf dem deutschen markt. ich hab auch schon geguggt. aber die dinger sehn recht teuer aus


----------



## dontrememberme (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Funk-Headset/Kopfhörer mit 5.1 Surround Sound*

ok hier mal nen paar gut gemeinte tipps 

  erstmal um dir gleich den zahn zu ziehen, sowas was du eigl. suchst ist immoment nicht verfügbar.

  zum thema funk, die technik hat viele macken, vor allem ist sie sehr störanfällig(durch andere elektronik im haus), außerdem ist die klangqualität über funk hunzmiserabel, kopfhörer zwischen 100 und 300 euro erreichen das klangniveau eines guten 20-30 euro kopfhörers(kabelgebunden). also davon würde ich abstand nehmen .

  zum thema surround und kopfhörer, eine wirklich surround wiedergabe, wie man sie von lautsprechen kennt, ist mit so preisgünstigen headsets, damit dürfte alles unter 400 euro gelten, wenn es sowas überhaupt gibt, undenkbar. jetzt denkst du sicher, es gibt doch tausende 5.1 headsets, aber der name ist hier keineswegs programm, sondern dient lediglich verkaufsfördernd!

  zu dem kann ich dir als hifi interssierter sagen das für musik noch immer stereo das nonplusultra ist. 

  achja, du hast doch geschrieben, dass du ne externe 5.1 soundkarte hast oder? wenn ja würde mich interessieren was du für eien hast und warum du sie hast.

  falls du ambitionierter gamer sein solltest, und spiele mit eax unterstützung spielst, bietet sich eine externen soundkarte an die eax unterstützt, wie zb. eine creative xfi.  damit hat man sowas wie surround sound über  stereo-kopfhörer bei eax unterstützten games. ich persönlich spiele counterstrike source, und um noch etwas mehr in sachen ortung etc rauszukitzeln, habe ich mir eine xfi extrem music gekauft, da das game kein eax unterstützt. dafür wirds aber cmss-3d unterstützt woduch sone art surround-effekt über stereo kopfhörer erzeugt, der allemal besser als der von nem 5.1 headset ist . 

  kommen wir nun zum thema was dich interssieren  könnte. wenn du hauptsächlich musik am pc und am mp4-player hören willst, kommen für dich eh nur wenige kopfhörer* in frage. diese liegen allesamt im preisbereich bis 100 euro. wenn die kopfhörer teurer werden, sind sie im normalfall nicht mehr für einen normalen mp3-player, pc etc geeignet, und brauchen nen kopfhörerverstärker oder ähnliches aufgrund hörer ohmzahl und klangqualität.
  *also weniger kopfhörer in bezug auf den einsatzbereich, preis etc, der auswahl sind aber kein grenzen gesetzt .

  ums ein wenig einfacher zu machen hier ein paar empfehlungen. sennheiser kopfhörer der hd serie, siehe homepage und testberichte.de!!! als schnäppchen kann ich hier das hd 201 empfehlen, kostet 26 euro  bei amazon, hat aber ein bisschen wenig bass.

  andere namenhafte hersteller wie akg oder utrasone sind auch besonders zu empfehlen. kleiner tipp, das akg k 530 für rund 60 euro soll ein ziemlicher knaller für den preis sein. hier gibts auch nen ordentlichen bass. siehe auch den test hier. TEST: Kopfhörer AKG K 530 - viel Hörspaß für wenig Geld?* (25.01.2007). der ultrasone hfi 580 markiert das ende der fahnenstange in dem 100 euro segment.

  naja. bevor ich es vergesse. headsets sind ihr geld nicht wert. die sind stark überteuert nicht zu reparieren etc.
bei kopfhörern kann die muss die lautstärke über windows und die anwendung geregelt werden, da normal keine regler direkt am gerät ist.
  wenn du doch mal nen mirco brauchst für ts etc. nimm das Zalman ZM-MIC1 oder ähnliches.
  achja dein problem am pc kann mit dem hinten umstöpseln kann du leicht lösen indem du dir nen switchbox kaufst, wo du lautsprecher und kopfhörer + mic einstöpselst und einfach umschaltest. Plantronics .Audio Switcher Headset-Zubehör: PC-Kabel & Adapter Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de
  hoffe das hilft dir weiter, schreib mal wofür du dich entscheidest.


----------



## Raizor (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Funk-Headset/Kopfhörer mit 5.1 Surround Sound*



ThoXeN schrieb:


> und hast schon kopfhörer gefunden, mein vater will auf einmal auch welche haben
> 
> ich meine sennheiser ist da schon richtig oder?




also ich hab jetzt die Sennheiser RS130. Und ich muss sagen, ich kann nicht viel meckern. Selbst mit meiner alten onboard-Soundkarte klingt es ordentlich. Reichweite reicht auch von der 1. Etage bis in den Keller (2 Beton-decken), allerdings rauscht es da bei ruhigen stellen hörbar. von 1. etage bis zum ende des gartens (ca 150m) geht auch gut. ab und zu einige tonaussetzer.
Die Lademöglichkeit ist sehr praktisch. einfach auf dem bügel ablegen u es lädt. aber ob das gut für die akkus ist, is ne andere frage. Das einzig sinnlose is die Surround-Funktion. Das is quasi nur ein Hall-Effekt. Also weder beim fernsehen, noch musik hören, noch zocken wirklich sinnvoll.
Zusammenfassend muss ich sagen. Der RS130 ist nicht schlecht, aber er hat mich auch nicht vom Hocker gehauen.


Greetz
Raizor


----------

